# לתאם ציפיות



## Gadyc

Hi alls,

How would you translate תיאום ציפיות or לתאם ציפיות to English, and to French?

thank you 
GC


----------



## origumi

You can start here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2034889


----------



## airelibre

English:
לתאם ציפיות:
Match expectations 
או במקרים מסויימים אולי יהיה עדיף להגיד manage expectations. יש לך משפט שלם לתרגם?
יש כמה ביטויים, אבל יכול להיות שהם יותר מדי דיבוריים, אני לא שופט טוב בזה.
See eye to eye, get on the same page, get on the same wavelength
תיאום ציפיות:
Expectation management
זה הדבר הטבעי היחידי שעולה לי עכשיו, משפט שלם יעזור.


----------



## Gadyc

תודה Airlibre 
המשפט אמור ליהיות משהו בסגנון של: "אני מכין את העבודה. רק לתאם ציפיות: אני מעריך שיקח כחודש" 
אני מערי שהכי קרוב זה: match expectations.  אבל עדיין לא בטוח.


----------



## arielipi

@Gadyc -  I expect the work to take ....
@airelibre -  אני לא שופט טוב בזה
I assume you meant 'I'm not good at judging this' I would place the words a bit differently אני לא שופט בזה טוב because the tov relates to beze, with your construct I at first thought you related it the shofet (which then meant good judge) which then makes the sentence 'I'm not a good judge in this'

You can also say
אני לא טוב בלשפוט את זה

or if you want a different root you can use ד-ר-ג


----------



## airelibre

arielipi said:


> @Gadyc -  I expect the work to take ....
> @airelibre -  אני לא שופט טוב בזה
> I assume you meant 'I'm not good at judging this' I would place the words a bit differently אני לא שופט בזה טוב because the tov relates to beze, with your construct I at first thought you related it the shofet (which then meant good judge) which then makes the sentence 'I'm not a good judge in this'
> 
> You can also say
> אני לא טוב בלשפוט את זה
> 
> or if you want a different root you can use ד-ר-ג



I actually meant "I'm not a good judge at this", but now you say it I prefer אני לא שופט בזה טוב.

@Gadyc
רק לתאם ציפיות
I think "Just to manage (your) expectations" would work fine.


----------



## arielipi

airelibre said:


> I actually meant "I'm not a good judge at this", but now you say it I prefer אני לא שופט בזה טוב.


It feels out of place in hebrew the way you meant it at first (at least to me thi is not how sentences are being made)


----------



## airelibre

arielipi said:


> It feels out of place in hebrew the way you meant it at first (at least to me thi is not how sentences are being made)


Ok thanks, equally, "...how sentences are being made" is unnatural here. You mean simply "how sentences are made" I think. Hebrew has a capital letter as the name of a language.


----------



## Gadyc

Well i think that i got my answer, thank you both Ariel and Origumi.


----------

